# Barn Shoes



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I bought a pair of muck boots for $20 at Atwoods that had steel toes.. I'm not sure what kind of feet issues your daughter has.. but I found them real comfy. I just tossed in an extra pair of socks for a bit more padding around my feet. Had them on about six hours, never felt a thing. Not sure if they would work for her, but worth a suggestion? I just take them off when I'm done doing my dirty work, put my good shoes back on. They come off so easy I like them! Then the great part is, I can use the water hose on them. lol


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If Ariats are comfortable for her, get the Ariat H2o waterproof hoots. I prefer them in zip, but I got a really good deal on some lace ups recently, so I am wearing them. 98% of the time, though, I wear muck boots, because I deal with a LOT of muck!!,


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

As someone who also has to be particular about shoes, Muck Boots are impossible for me to wear. Though, my problem is related to the backing of the shoe as both me and my mother have oddly shaped calcani.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I wear nameless heavy rubber work boots with a good tread. Guy type boots. Usually get a couple or three years out of them. I don't like Mucks. Expensive, slippery in mud, and hot in summer. 

You might want to look into the L.L.Bean molded rubber boots with leather tops. They come in all lengths from mocs to knee high. They also come in various widths. Because the tops lace, I think you might be able to get a more custom fit. They're waterproof, designed for hunting and fishing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Why don't you want her to wear her Ariats to work? Any good boot is going to run close to the same in price as the Ariats.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Love my Bogs boots, kind of like big padded rubber boots. Lots of room for thick socks, but in the summer regular socks work too. Their waterproof and I can slip my jeans inside for wet grass mornings.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Try going up a size or half-size in tennis shoes, or regular old muck boots, and see if your podiatrist can recommend an insert for them to take up some of the "slack" space. I have huge calves, so I wind up having to go up a full size when I wear boots, and I often use padded inserts. The Dr. Scholl's inserts (you go to a computer kiosk that are located in many stores, which you can find here) are wonderful and I have heard nothing but good things about them. 

Also, play around with widths to see what works best and doesn't rub. You may also want her to try on similarly-sized men's shoes, as they tend to be built slightly wider. I wear a size 12 Wide in Women's normally, but I can often go up to a 13 in some styles.


----------

